# [Help] Contact Issue



## atquick (Sep 26, 2011)

For some reason this happens. I'm not sure what happened or how to fix it. If someone could shed some light on this subject I would greatly appreciate it! I have tried clearing the data, however that has not worked.

Here is what I get when I go to my contacts list and select a contact to make a phone call.

http://yfrog.com/28cap201112182317j

I tried installing a blur apk that was in the full system dump and it wouldn't install.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

Did you mess with any yahoo files. That will force close your contacts. Cannot touch yahoo files

Sent from my RAZR SHARP RAZRX ROM


----------



## atquick (Sep 26, 2011)

I dont think so. I factory reset my phone, and when everything came back, I needed to make a phone call. Selected the contact and got that message.


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

If you're rooted and have froze or deleted any items you need yo figure out what it is. Either you know you deleted or froze or not. Deleting any aunthenticator or yahoo can and most likely will give you that force close. Try and figure out what system apps you messed with. What I would recommend if anything, since there us no fxz file is to flash a ROM, which will include all your system apps that are needed, but thinned out. Those are the couple suggestions I have

Sent from my RAZR SHARP RAZRX ROM


----------



## atquick (Sep 26, 2011)

Alright thanks man. I'll proably install the odex.


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

Im using droid th3orys and he always has great ROMs

Sent from my RAZR SHARP RAZRX ROM


----------



## mashwa74 (Nov 4, 2011)

Had the same problem and flashed Stock deodexed from xda and fixed that


----------

